# 4 eggs



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

*My cockatiel pair are looking after 4 eggs now. I will try and get a picture soon!*


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

when are the babies due? looking forward to seeing pictures


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Can't wait to see pictures. I love seeing little eggies And watching the babies grow


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

How exciting! Please keep us all updated!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats...I hope all goes really well for your babies and their eggs...can't wait for the pics..and chicks.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How exciting!  Hope you get four healthy chicks from the eggs.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

*Sorry - I couldn't get any pictures of the actual eggs, but I got some pictures of ChaChi (male) guarding them:



















Cheeky (female) is in the box too, but you can only see her on the second picture, behind ChaChi. I will try and get some more pictures another time.*


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww...he's protecting his new family.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I love the way that both parents care for the eggs. It's one of the sweetest things with cockatiels.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

That is cute, I'm sure they'll make great parents hehe!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

When is the first egg due?


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

*New picture*



Babyluv12 said:


> When is the first egg due?


I'm not sure.

Here is a picture I just took of Cheeky (female) guarding the eggs. Hope you like it!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats so cute he is being the protective daddy


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

*A fifth egg has been laid *


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Chris said:


> *A fifth egg has been laid *


How exciting!!!!


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

I know! I'm really excited.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I can't wait! Make sure they're getting lots of calcium and protein for those babies!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing fluffy little tiel babies!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Do you know when the first egg was laid? It's about 18/21 days after she started laying.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Do you know when the first egg was laid? It's about 18/21 days after she started laying.


Well assuming tiels lay an egg every second day - that would make the first about 10 days old wouldn't it?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup I think so...if she started sitting on them right away...


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

*I am still trying to get an opportunity to get a picture of the eggs, but they are so protective they won't let me, which is good really because it shows that they care.

I think about 14-ish days since the first one was laid, so that would mean maybe just under a week - 5 days maybe?*


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

I bet your really excited about it all, are they your first egg children or have you bred them before?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

guido said:


> are they your first egg children



LOL..too funny


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

guido said:


> I bet your really excited about it all, are they your first egg children or have you bred them before?


Never bread cockatiels before, this is my first pair.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Is this their 1st time aswell? And how old are they, any idea?

I can't for for them to hatch, I love bubs 

Kirby


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Any more updates Chris?


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Sadly the cockatiels have deserted the eggs so I have taken the eggs out and put them in the bin. Maybe next time.

Disappointing.

Holding them up to the light, I think one of the five was fertile, but they left it to go cold.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

aww thats to bad sorry to hear that Chris  that seems to happen alot with first time parents hopefully they will get it the next time.


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry to hear that. that is a shame.

better luck next time......


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear they left the eggs. It's strange that they sat so long before abandoning them, perhaps they knew somehow that none were going to hatch. Hopefully you'll have better luck next time.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 

I think (hoping) that this summer they will be successful, and I think Rocki and Sky (one of my budgie pairs) will be too.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Goodluck with them. I wonder what happened..


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Babyluv12


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

good luck

And I am so sorry to hear they are gone. Hopefully next time they don't leave them, and you was so excited aswell. 
Keep us updated


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Will do.____


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

They are sitting on another set of eggs - hopefully this will be their time!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the update Chris hopefully things work out better this time


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Hope this time works out better for you.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is great news! Hope you have better luck this time! Keep us posted 

:flowers:GOOD LUCK!!:flowers:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hope this lot hatch into healthy babies!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Chris said:


> They are sitting on another set of eggs - hopefully this will be their time!!!



Thanks for updating us..how many eggs have they got so far?

Goodluck btw.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

good luck!


----------

